# Tanker Endorsement ????????????



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What size tank requires a tank endorsement?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;901060 said:


> What size tank requires a tank endorsement?


I don't think there is any set size for a tank endorsement...Any commercial truck hauling a tank the driver will need a endorsement..I know when i did my CDL A..There was a Tank, Haz-mat,Doubles..Endorsements. All seperate tests


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Im not 100% sure if theres any GVW issues involved


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure it's 300 gallons. You might need HazMat also. 

I noticed one of the muni truck liquid tanks had a Placard on it. Probably for corrosive.


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Just moved from FL to NC, but DOT says you need a class B - CDL, with a tanker endorsement, to operate a vehicle with 1000 gallons or more. I am positive about that, got a citation to prove it.. I pulled a 1250 gallon hydroseeder empty with my,F-250 the first week I got it, and I got nailed. Go to the local DMV and get a manual, I am sure it will tell you the same. Bill


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;901170 said:


>


:waving:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Ahhh shiat! I need a CDL to run my 325gal LCC tank?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Once you have it, you have it! The test is so easy a chimp could take it. Go take it.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

This is code in IA where you live:
"A tank
endorsement is only required if your vehicle needs
a Class A or B CDL and you want to haul a liquid
or liquid gas in a permanently mounted cargo tank
rated at 119 gallons or more or a portable tank
rated at 1,000 gallons or more."

Unless you are driving a vehicle that requires a Class A or B CDL, you do NOT need a tanker endorsement. This is the same for most states, possibly all of them. I've been a truck driver for 8 years both over the road and local, I've got a CDL A with tanker, hazmat and doubles/triples and I'm willing to bet you don't need it, hell I'm willing to be LCC isn't even classified as hazmat.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cplmac;901326 said:


> This is code in IA where you live:
> " hell I'm willing to bet LCC isn't even classified as hazmat.




ding, ding, ding we have a winner !!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cplmac;901326 said:


> This is code in IA where you live:
> "A tank
> endorsement is only required if your vehicle needs
> a Class A or B CDL and you want to haul a liquid
> ...


Very Good


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bill QT;901162 said:


> Just moved from FL to NC, but DOT says you need a class B - CDL, with a tanker endorsement, to operate a vehicle with 1000 gallons or more. I am positive about that, got a citation to prove it.. I pulled a 1250 gallon hydroseeder empty with my,F-250 the first week I got it, and I got nailed. Go to the local DMV and get a manual, I am sure it will tell you the same. Bill


Bill what is the GVWR of your truck and trailer?

I can't see why you would have needed a tank endorsement and if you did need a CDL it would be an "A" not a "B".


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

terrapro;901253 said:


> Ahhh shiat! I need a CDL to run my 325gal LCC tank?


Honestly you probably should be licensed to drive a liquid that corosive and apply it commercially.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Bill probably got whacked because a 1250 gallon tank trailer weighs more than 10,000 lbs loaded and a trailer over 10,000 lbs requires a CDL A.
The Federal guidelines that dictate what states MUST use for CDL licensing say:

" Class A -- Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.

Class B -- Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds, or any such vehicle towing a vehicle not in excess of 10,000 pounds GVWR. 

An F-250 pulling a 10,000+ trailer would require a CDL A license AND a tanker endorsement because the tank is 1000 gallons or larger.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Better make more popcorn Mark



cplmac;901397 said:


> trailer over 10,000 lbs requires a CDL A.


Only if the combo is over 26k


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

That's an interesting observation, I'm honestly not 100% sure about it. I'm inclined to say it doesn't matter if as long as the trailer is over 10k, but the way that's worded is not making that clear. The way it's worded sure does say you are right.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cplmac;901397 said:


> Bill probably got whacked because a 1250 gallon tank trailer weighs more than 10,000 lbs loaded and a trailer over 10,000 lbs requires a CDL A.
> The Federal guidelines that dictate what states MUST use for CDL licensing say:
> 
> " Class A -- Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.
> ...


Nice edit job.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;901410 said:


> Better make more popcorn Mark
> *
> I thought you were the popcorn man.*
> Only if the combo is over 26k


Why did you start this thread? :realmad:Are you that bored?:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;901428 said:


> Why did you start this thread? :realmad:Are you that bored?:laughing:


I thought we needed something to _discuss_ other than WalMart.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

cretebaby;901425 said:


> Nice edit job.


Yeah sorry about that, I wrote out the reply real quick then took another look and realized I wasn't being backed up by the facts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bill QT;901162 said:


> Just moved from FL to NC, but DOT says you need a class B - CDL, with a tanker endorsement, to operate a vehicle with 1000 gallons or more. I am positive about that, got a citation to prove it.. I pulled a 1250 gallon hydroseeder empty with my,F-250 the first week I got it, and I got nailed. Go to the local DMV and get a manual, I am sure it will tell you the same. Bill


Hey Bill, you lied, this is a thread I have posted to and up until now, not a mention of I'llPlowYou. And I haven't bashed him, either.

So get over yourself.



cplmac;901326 said:


> This is code in IA where you live:
> "A tank
> endorsement is only required if your vehicle needs
> a Class A or B CDL and you want to haul a liquid
> ...


You really took all the fun out of it.



terrapro;901354 said:


> Honestly you probably should be licensed to drive a liquid that corosive and apply it commercially.


How come the guys that deliver it in CDL trucks (semis with doubles) don't have it placarded as corrosive?

It isn't corrosive, not like acid. So no placarding or licensing necessary. It is a natural product. If a naturally occuring produce is HazMat, then dirt\sand\gravel\dihydrogen oxide should all be classified HazMat.



2COR517;901428 said:


> Why did you start this thread? :realmad:Are you that bored?:


He lives in the land of corn fields and attack pigs, what do you expect?

Besides that, he's trying to be more like me--Grand Troll. :laughing:



cretebaby;901434 said:


> I thought we needed something to _discuss_ other than WalMart.


Excellent point Scott. :salute:


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Natural well brine is un-regulated you dont need hazmat but you might need a tanker endorsment if you over 26,000 just to let you know.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

cplmac;901397 said:


> Bill probably got whacked because a 1250 gallon tank trailer weighs more than 10,000 lbs loaded and a trailer over 10,000 lbs requires a CDL A.
> The Federal guidelines that dictate what states MUST use for CDL licensing say:
> 
> " Class A -- Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.
> ...


he is someone else that has no idea what they are talking about. A CDL goes by the GVWR, doesnt matter if you are loaded or not. A f250 pulling a 10k trailer you would not need a CDL as the GVWR would only be 19200. Now a 1250 gallon hydroseed trailer probably has a GVWR of 15K or more.


----------

